# Amazon Video apk



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Coukd somebody send me the most current version of the Amazon Video app apk for Jellybean? Play Store won't let me download it. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you see this?
http://www.creadevandroid.com/how-to-enable-amazon-instant-video-streaming-nexus-7/


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I did that on my Galaxy S3 but tried Firefox. It didn't work for me. I wonder if the browser he is saying to use for $2.99 works?


----------

